# Cycling weight loss vlog



## jenic (26 May 2022)

Hi all, I've posted some of my travel and zwift vlogs on here before but the last few weeks I've been making some tracking my weight loss goals.

I'll share the first one here, the rest (so far) are on the playlist here: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbWAx2Wt1bjjeOL1EQS076AJURxFKAV3w


If you like it then please subscribe 


View: https://youtu.be/RF6L-u0npe0


----------



## Gwylan (26 May 2022)

Eating less beats any amount of exercise!


----------

